# Retirement Home Creates Calender of Classic Movie Posters, Starring the Residents



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2014)

A little bit of fun at this retirement home, where they make a special calender with the participation of the residents...http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/581/R...-Movie-Poster-Calendar-Starring-Its-Residents


----------



## katlupe (Jul 28, 2021)

Loved this! I just shared it to my fakebook page to brighten someone else's day.


----------



## Devi (Jul 28, 2021)

Love the calendar. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 28, 2021)

I especially loved the Breakfast at Tiffany’s one!  I’d want to be in a poster for a Fred Astaire/Ginger Rogers movie!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2021)

Such a clever idea   ...   something to share with the 'project' people  where I live now.  They would love it.  

.... post  took 7 years to get replies   ..  but thanks @SeaBreeze


----------



## Pinky (Jul 30, 2021)

This is brilliant! How did I ever miss this? 
Oh, it was created 2 yrs. before I joined, but still!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2021)

I'd like to be Mary Poppins!      

Thank you, @SeaBreeze 
And @katlupe  , for bringing it back for us!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jul 31, 2021)

What a fantastic idea!!!!!!!  Love it


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 31, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> What a fantastic idea!!!!!!!  Love it


Nice to see u, @Kathleen’s Place !   Hope u r well


----------



## Ceege (Jul 31, 2021)

As a classic movie fan, I love this.  
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 31, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I'd like to be Mary Poppins!
> 
> Thank you, @SeaBreeze
> And @katlupe  , for bringing it back for us!



Agreed!   this and it was originally posted before I joined up here. Glad not to miss it!!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Aug 2, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Nice to see u, @Kathleen’s Place !   Hope u r well


I am, Cinnamon


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2021)

Brilliant... how did I miss this when it was first posted ? >.I was here back in 2014...


----------

